

Snapchat Is Raising Money from Alibaba at a $15B Valuation - pskotarczak
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-11/alibaba-said-to-plan-snapchat-funding-at-15-billion-valuation

======
NN88
The madness must end.

How the hell can anyone make that money back?

